# Houston Herf - Monthly



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Anyone interested in getting a monthly Houston herf going? I would to get out and meet some of you guys!

Tommorow I will be going to Richmond cigars for a Drew Estate tasting but lets get something organized.

I'm in!

1.Stogie
2.
3.
4.
etc


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Who wants to fly Joel in???? LOL

Sounds like fun, wish I was closer!


----------

